# Simple GUI tool for tracking port updates - portrac



## mgp (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi guys,
I wrote a small tool for tracking port updates. It's based on Qt4 and integrates with the system tray (so it won't bother you too much  )
It just shows a list of your installed ports that have updates, nothing more, updating the ports is up to you.

Please give it a try if you think this is something you might need.
Any questions, comments, remarks, suggestions...whatever feedback is welcome.

thank you

http://portrac.e-soul.org/
http://e-soul.org/distfiles/portrac-0.1b-port.tar.bz2

P.S. this is the first version so it could have bugs and it certainly misses features


----------



## hydra (Sep 12, 2009)

On 7.2-RELEASE-p1 (amd64) it works just great  Thanks.


----------



## nal (Sep 13, 2009)

On FreeBSD 8.0-BETA4 #0 r197070 (amd64) it works...


----------



## mgp (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi,
thanks for the comments 
I've just made an update which makes the whole thing a lot faster (over 15-16 times). I've made it capable of handling compressed indices which saves really a lot time and bandwidth on both ends.
Now the default index is http://www.FreeBSD.org/ports/INDEX-8.bz2
you could delete ~/.portrac and restart portrac or just set a compressed index via the preferences dialog.

on my machine it calculates the updated ports using a compressed index for seconds

cheers 

P.S. of course it could still handle plain text indices


----------



## mgp (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi,
portrac is already in FreeBSD ports
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/ports-mgmt/portrac/

thank you


----------



## nal (Sep 13, 2009)

Can be to add parametre "a command for updating"?


----------



## mgp (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi nal,
thanks for your remark,
adding the possibility to update the ports is not that simple. Everyone has his/her own way of updating ports. For the moment I intend to keep this tool simple and doing just this updates tracking thing.

cheers


----------

